# Wanna travel to...where?



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm thinking of planning my own little getaway around late Novenber either on my own or with a friend to split the costs but I just want to get away on my own without family tagging along. 

At first, I was thinking of going somewhere I've been to before, some where familiar to experiance the traveling on my own thing. Las Vegas has some pretty cheap tickets, the Luxor was going for around $80/night and New Orleans was $106 at Le Cirque but cheaper eats minus K Pauls (prices may be cheaper if I called the hotel directly and booked). 

My mother is now telling me I should look up vacation packages to south of the boarder around Mexico and the Caribbean, would be more cost effective. I looked through those and see if there were any European vacation packages but they don't come cheap. I even considered a cruise but I can only afford those 5 night stints in the Caribbean which I've already taken 2x and possibly a 3rd if we do our family cruising next year. 

I was wondering if anyone here could suggest somewhere. I'm thinking around $500US for 4 nights in a hotel plus maybe a couple hundred more for everything else around Nov22. Airfare I can cover on my own. Any suggestions?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Costa Rica's supposed to be be the hot destination.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

If heading to Mexico, you really need to stay on the resort property. Those days of sight seeing the local venues are gone. There have been a very few good fares to Europe.Usually online that go on at midnight and are gone buy 1 am. 
If you're serious about Vegas, there are many comps out there. You usually don't have to gamble much to receive them.


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

I am in the proces of planning a get-away myself, so I understand the frustration of "Where in the world to go".
The way I narrowed it down was:
1. Did we (my hubby and I) want to take our son? No was the answer, which is yours as well.
2. What do we want to do...i.e, relax, lay around and drink, do some skiing, beach activities, see history, ride roller coasters...etc.
3.Do we want to go somewhere we have been already? I am personally on a mission to see as much of the world as i can before i exit stage left. If i have the oppertunity I want to go somewhere new, even if it's just an hour's drive.

I have narrowed it down to i don't really want to be "doing" much, because I am looking to chill...That for me means the beach. So we are looking into Cancun. My husband got evactuated a couple of weeks ago and didn't really get to enjoy his experience. He dosen't have the same need i have to experience newness so Cancun it is.
We will be staying at the Westin resort and spa (which is a 4 star joint) and I got prices in Sept for about $100 a night (not inc. tax, air, car, and such).
I have done lots of websurfing prices, and have come to the conclusion that travelocity generally offers the best deals.
You can also consult www.tripadvisor.com to get reviews from regular folks on the good and bad of a particular place. I have found it very helpful.
So decide what your looking to experience, and have a great time!
Frizbee


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

friz,
Did you get tix yet. We have been getting great fares at 1800cheapseats.
Cancun is a great place to chill! The Westin is very nice. What did you mean, your husband got evacuated?
pan


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Panini, I think this is a reference to Hurricane Emily. Right Friz?


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Yes Hurricane Emily. He and a friend planned to go to Cancun from the 11th –the 20th or 21st, and they had an awful time, (not due to Cancun specifically). There luggage was MIA for 3 days, they had about 2 days of Cancun with clothes went to the Mayan Ruins (said it was awesome), and took in a bullfight (which I had no idea it was so violent, I thought it was just for show, but if you didn’t know they actually kill the bull there in front of everyone. They only do it on Wednesday’s and they make use of the meat entirely, so it’s not a killing in vain, and of course this is cultural, so I am really trying not to apply my cultural standards to theirs and find fault (there is a word I learned in sociology for this, and it is truly escaping me right now), but it’s hard.
Anyway they left the next day because of the hurricane. My husband feels jipped by nature and the lack of luggage and would like to go back. I am all for it since I have never been.
Thanks for the 1800cheapseats, I will check it out. Have you purchased from them in the past? Was everything ok, any hidden charges that suddenly show up on your bill? (had such an experience with Independence air. Will still use their service it is cheap and good flight service but now I know what the real price is.
Anyway thanks!
Frizbee


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

oh, ok. thought maybe he went overseas. 
Yes, have used cheapseats. ticketless, confirmation in print. the billing will show what they really get the seats for and their charge. Not referring them but have had no problems and found customer service to be very nice and willing to spend the time to make sure you're getting the best rate. Have a great time!! Just curious. did you look at the all-inclusive places?


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

I did look into all inclusive, but my husband has his heart set on the Westin (that is where they were) and also when they arrived, thier resos were actually ay someother place. When the went to check in, it was NOT like the photos at ALL. Of course I cannot remember the name of the first hotel. I will look for it. Also it seemed that I got a great rate on the Westin, and we really weren't trying to do too much, the inclusives just seemed like overkill, almost (financially anyway).
I will look into the cheapseats, thanks for the tip!
Frizbee


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm not traveling until November but I am leaning more towards Cancun. I'm in on relaxing but I'd really like to take in some sights and give my camera a good workout. My attraction to Europe was the old style arcitecture you'd see in places like Venice and Athens. I'm going to do my research a bit more before I decide, look into some Mayan/Aztec ruins. I'm not totally a beach person so I'm going to look more into what some of these places in Mexico can offer other then beaches. 

I'll most likely be traveling with a friend, more friends if possible. I'm only 22 so no kids to bring with (thank god!). I may even look into some Caribbean cruises with ports I havn't been to or would like to visit again like Roatan. That place was really beautiful!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

This past November my wife and I did the Mexico, all-inclusive thing. We were about 1 1/2 hours south of Cancun, which was great. Here is my take on the area. Cancun is great if you really need all the restaurants and nightlife that Cancun has to offer. It is a major party place for the college aged crowd. It can be very "Spring Break" like. Great, if you are into that scene, a little much if you aren't. The beaches there, though beautiful are pretty packed and hotels are stacked on top of each other. The Mayan Rivieria is much more laid back, and a little more geared towards the eco-traveler. The beaches there are a little more secluded. The resorts tend to be laid out as smaller bungalows, set into jungle settings as opposed to highrises. Playa del Carmen is just a short ride away if you want to eat out once or twice and to do some souvinier shopping. This area also tends to be a little cheaper than Cancun. You can easily find packages for around $1000-$1200 that include flight, transfers, room, and all-inclusive (all food and beverages, including alcoholic) for 5-7 days. November is a great time to go. You are still in the off season, but hurricane season has passed, so there are great deals, but very little concern about severe weather.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I've been searching over the past month and I've extended my list of places but I've narrowed down my budget and hotel/resorts. I've been looking in Cayo Coco, Cuba along with Cancun and Mayan Riviera, Mexico. I'm thinking I'm going to book through Air Canada Vacations and get an employee discount through my mom's bf, that should be roughly 20%-30% off. Plus he can influence where I sit on my flight, Sunquest and Conquest vacations fly with Sky Service charter which I'm hoping to stay away (remember hurricane Emily, lots of stranded passengers). Packages I'm looking at ranges between $1200-$1800 before taxes which remain unknown to me right now. 

Once I've determined where I'll go, I'm going to book roughly 1 month in advance when the packages are discounted for selling off, especially since it'll be low season. Anyone going down there around November, lets hook up and have a Fiesta!


----------

